# Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2011)

Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet 

9/24/11

"Police found a woman's decapitated body in a Mexican border city on Saturday, alongside a handwritten sign saying she was killed in retaliation for her postings on a social networking site.

The gruesome killing may be the third so far this month in which people in Nuevo Laredo were killed by a drug cartel for what they said on the internet.

Earlier this month, a man and a woman were found hanging dead from an overpass in Nuevo Laredo with a similar message threatening "this is what will happen" to internet users."


.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2011)

*politicians want.*

Is everyone afraid of posting now? The people in Mexico should be able to call the American Border Patrol's (800) numbers to report.


----------



## Monopoly (Sep 25, 2011)

Reply to me:

There are a number of reports of large numbers of bloggers and, of course, journalists, being assassinated and disappeared all around the world in numerous countries.

There are several organisations who track the tragic events and keep and publish stats on the problem.

Majority of journalists and posters write against drug cartels, frauds and scams, criminals.

Pornography and prostitution dominates drug cartels, frauds and scams, criminals.

So porn and prostitution is responsible for assassination and disappearance of journalists and posters all around the world in numerous countries.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 25, 2011)

I think her killing had to do with what she posted not the fact that she posted.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2011)

*traffickers?*

What really bothers me is that 2,000 kids a day go missing in America and Mexico is the biggest supplier of children to international pedophile rings.

The United Nations list Mexico as the number one center for the supply of young children to international pedophile organizations.
http://www.uri.edu/artsci/wms/hughes/mexico.htm


An estimated 800,000 children are reported missing each year  more than 2,000 children every day. http://www.missingkids.com/missingkids/servlet/PageServlet?LanguageCountry=en_US&PageId=4362


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 25, 2011)

*And these are the people that our politicians were trying to tell us that they're sooo, peaceful! Yeah right the lying  bastards! *


*Police find decapitated body of Mexico newspaper editor*

"The editor of a Mexican newspaper was found dead, her body decapitated and with a note next to it."


Earlier this month, attackers left ominous threats mentioning two websites on signs beside mutilated bodies in northern Mexico.

A woman was hogtied and disemboweled. Attackers left her topless, dangling by her feet and hands from a bridge in the border city of Nuevo Laredo. A bloodied man next to her was hanging by his hands, his right shoulder severed so deeply the bone was visible.

Signs left near the bodies declared the pair, both apparently in their 20s, were killed for posting denouncements of drug cartel activities."


----------



## Monopoly (Sep 26, 2011)

Pornography and prostitution dominates drug cartels, frauds and scams, criminals and sex maniacs.

But who are the buyers for expensive drugs?

Many prostitutes earn $50,000 per night and many call girls, prostitutes, pornography stars and porn actors earn $10,000 per session/ night.

Many porn stars and prostitutes have highly expensive cars. But 3 billion people walk 10 miles or 20 miles everyday.

3 Billion people survive on $2 every day.

Read this:

One client "dropped a stunning $170,000 for its steamy services," the New York Post reported. Wall Street Prostitution Ring.

17 people have been indicted "on charges of running a high-end prostitution ring that catered to Wall Street clients who often spent more than $10,000 in a night," according to Reuters, via Zerohedge.

The illegal ring, which is called High Class NY, earned its overseers more than $7 million over a three year period.

High Class operated 24 hours a day from Brooklyn, and catered strictly to "high-end customers coming from the financial markets," many of whom were hedge funders.

Services cost clients anywhere between $400 to $3,600 an hour, Reuters reported, and clients were reportedly even provided with cocaine.

17 People Were Just Busted For Running A Wall Street Prostitution Ring


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 26, 2011)

if ya got it, flaunt it.


----------



## LilOlLady (Sep 26, 2011)

Wolfmoon said:


> Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet
> 
> 9/24/11
> 
> ...



If you know what gets your head cut off, don't do it. What did she post? You have to be careful what you post here also because the men in black will show up at your door and free speech goes out the window.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Sep 26, 2011)

LilOlLady said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet
> ...



Yeah, I'm wondering that too...what did she post?  

As for journalists, they need not be fighting against drug lords or crime or anything else...they just need to report what happens, not put their own slant on it.  That might help their longevity.  I can't stand biased news reporting, no matter what the story is about.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 26, 2011)

_There goes Mexico's 'free speech'.  And I would say the rest of their 'freedoms'._


----------



## Dabs (Sep 26, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> I think her killing had to do with what she posted not the fact that she posted.



I happen to agree with this. She probably said some things that she shouldn't have.


----------



## Angelhair (Sep 26, 2011)

Dabs said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > I think her killing had to do with what she posted not the fact that she posted.
> ...



_Wow!  Now THAT makes me feel a lot better._


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 26, 2011)

Woman decapitated in Mexico for web posting

"The site prominently features tip hotlines for the Mexican army, navy and police, and includes a section for reporting the location of drug gang lookouts and drug sales points _ possibly the information that angered the cartel.

The message found next to her body on the side of a main thoroughfare referred to the nickname the victim purportedly used on the site, La Nena de Laredo, or Laredo Girl. Her head was found placed on a large stone piling nearby.

Nuevo Laredo en Vivo and social networking sites, Im The Laredo Girl, and Im here because of my reports, and yours, the message read. For those who dont want to believe, this happened to me because of my actions, for believing in the army and the navy. Thank you for your attention, respectfully, Laredo GirlZZZZ."

"Z" standing for Zeta Drug Cartel.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 26, 2011)

Woman decapitated in Mexico for web posting

"It was unclear how the killers found out her real identity.

By late Saturday, the chat room at Nuevo Laredo en Vivo was abuzz with fellow posters who said they knew the victim from her online postings, and railing against the Zetas, a gang founded by military deserters who have become known for mass killings and gruesome executions.

They described her as a frequent poster, who used a laptop or cell phone to send reports.

"Girl why didn't she buy a gun given that she was posting reports about the RatZZZ ... why didn't she buy a gun?" wrote one chat participant under the nickname "Gol.""


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 26, 2011)

It wont be long before Mexico resembles The Sudan, Bosnia or Somalia. If the corrupt Mexican politicians hadnt of created the situation by taking drug cartel bribes and perks maybe their country wouldnt be in the mess its in now. 

The drug cartels are buying tanks, military weapons and Jet fighter jets. Theyre a well-armed pirate army of hardened criminals. Im sure they have crossed into America many times to collect debts and exterminate people.

Mexico needs a good civil war to eradicate the drug cartels from its country. Violence is only one of the few things in the world that have ever moved governments and taken over nations. Its either let the thugs take over or fight back. Just dont be looking to America for any handouts because were broke. Time to close the damn border, NOW!


----------



## Dabs (Sep 26, 2011)

Angelhair said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



I'm sorry...are we supposed to make YOU feel better??
How so...I'm here to post what my opinions and shit are, I'm not here to make sure if others are happy or not


----------



## Kiki Cannoli (Sep 26, 2011)

She probably talked openly about her postings and somebody talked about her.  The ZZZs followed up, read her musings and then took action.

I doubt this was technical espionage, rather gossip gone awry.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

> The people in Mexico should be able to call the American Border Patrol's (800) numbers to report.



American Border patrol is not a government entity so exactly what are they going to do about it? If you are referring to ICE, exactly what are they going to do about murders occuring in Mexico?




> "The site prominently features tip hotlines for the Mexican army, navy and police, and includes a section for reporting the location of drug gang lookouts and drug sales points _ possibly the information that angered the cartel.



Um it is probably a really stupid idea to report drug gang lookouts and drug sales points of the cartel if you like staying alive....that is what she did wrong.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 27, 2011)

*oil turning a lot of tricks!*

Echel,

I guess in Mexico being a decent human being is wrong.
Wanting a safe environment for your family is wrong.
Warning other about the dangers is wrong.
Not obeying the Drug Cartels is wrong.

Its people like you who only want make the problem worse! It will never get better but that&#8217;s what you want isn&#8217;t it? You want your drug cartel buddies to take over and rule Mexico. You must be collecting a lot of money trying to spread your poisonous propaganda! You must be on the drug cartels payroll.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you are being a decent person or not reporting someone who will not bat an eye at killing you and your entire family is a really stupid move if you want to stay alive.  I don't want them to do any such thing...in fact, I want to be rid of the cartels..you seem to want to fuel their fire by keeping drugs illegal....so each day that goes by and you keep them illegal you are at fault for supplying them with more power and the money they need for it....oh and our government for supplying them knowingly with guns.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 27, 2011)

Xchel said:


> you seem to want to fuel their fire by keeping drugs illegal....


 
There ya go again with your *poisonous propaganda!* You act like a damn communist!


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

no poisonous propaganda and let me tell you if I was a communist I would be all for keeping them illegal...I am a libertarian that happens to believe a person should be able to do whatever the hell they want with their body.....ah stupid ideed...that is what you are..not me.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 27, 2011)

I knew you were a crack whore with a huge overbite! Does your drug cartel boyfriend beat you offen? It looks like your double black eyes are healing nicely.


----------



## barry1960 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmmm....decaptiated for posting on the internet. iwonder if the moderators could institute that here for some of the posters. Then again, the content of some of the posts here would indicate that this may have already occurred.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 27, 2011)

Is anyone paying attention to what's going on at the border?  The drug war is evolving into an all out religious war. 

It couldn't happen to a better bunch of people.


----------



## Xchel (Sep 27, 2011)

> Screw Mexico, stop all Foreign Aid to Mexico and Close the Border ASAP!



does that mean that you are going to send all that oil we get from them as well? Oops you forgot that we really do not provide that much foreign aid to Mexico, us providing our military and DEA agents in Mexico with money is not aid to Mexico.

I am not naked so stop letting your imagination run wild..I have a tube top on....at least I don't weigh 400 lbs....you seem awful obsessed with my picture...jealous much?  Evidently you can't distinguish between shadows and other things so why should I bother with someone so silly and obsessed...btw, I have no boyfriend and you thinking that domestic violence is a game is astounding.....did you get left by your husband for a thin woman because you ate too damn much every night till you gained so much weight you would not fit in a chair?


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 27, 2011)

*Mexico newspaper, bloggers stunned after woman decapitated*

http://www.azcentral.com/news/articles/2011/09/27/20110927mexico-blogger-woman-decapitated.html

Nuevo Laredo is a rock throw across the border from El Paso, TX. Maria Elizabeth Macias was decapitated for posting information on the internet that the drug cartels found offensive. The chatters on the anti-crime website where Macias posted were stunned and her co-workers wonder who can be safe in such an insane environment?

The editor said that Macias was the daily's advertising supervisor for the Nuevo Laredo newspaper. The cowardly editor was unwilling to say more or give his name. Hed rather cower like a school girl rather than fight for his country. He even admitted that he stopped reporting on drug violence two years ago. The newspaper has not even reported Maria Elizabeth Macias death. Macias online friends think it was someone at Macias work that told the drug cartel who she was. IMO, I bet they got a nice reward for that.

Mexicans are forced to chat online to find out where the drug cartels are terrorizing people and try to protect themselves. Since the newspapers are too cowardly to do so.

The loyal posters of the Nuevo Laredo en Vivo website are still talking to each other and still posting about the drug cartels whereabouts and activities. They post warnings about the cartels roadblocks and gunfights. They vow to to keep up the fight against powerful drug cartels but warned users to trust no one. 

A poster said, "If we want to regain our peace and our freedom, we always have to fight on, I wouldn't ask anybody to take up arms, clearly, but with our reports, we can do them damage."

One poster said, "don't become friends with anybody on here ... we have to be careful with something as simple as giving out personal information."

Another poster agreed "Exactly, this (Macias' death) should not be in vain, we should make it an example." Others said that despite the risk, they would continue reporting. One user posted that he had seen four drug-gang lookouts in a compact car near a gas station, and gave part of the car's license plate number.

It sounds like more than innocent people posting on a website should get involved in stopping the drug cartels. Get a backbone Mexico and form militias and take out the Drug Cartels wherever you can! An Eye For An Eye A Tooth For A Tooth! Go get them!


----------



## Wolfmoon (Sep 27, 2011)

*since they support the drug cartels and legalizing drugs in America!*

Mexico's Human Rights Commission says eight journalists have been killed in the country this year and 74 since 2000.

Link


----------



## waltky (Oct 31, 2011)

Mexico Anonymous goin' after the Zetas...

*Internet becomes a new battleground in Mexico's drug wars*
_Monday 31 October 2011 - Hackers are hoping to pressure the Zeta drug cartel by exposing their collaborators, starting with a former state attorney general_


> An internet assault inspired by Anonymous, the hacking activist network that promised to expose collaborators with the Zeta drug cartel, has targeted a former senior law enforcement official from the Mexican southern state of Tabasco.  Hackers blocked a website dedicated to promoting Gustavo Rosario, the former Tabasco attorney general, with the words "Gustavo Rosario is a Zeta" against a background of pumpkin Halloween candles and signed by Anonymous México.
> 
> The internet has become a new battleground in Mexico's drug wars, in which different cartels are fighting both each other and a military-led offensive launched by President Felipe Calderón in December 2006, in which more than 40,000 people have been killed. In some areas, the mainstream regional media is too frightened to cover the violence, leaving anonymous contributors to social media to fill the vacuum partially.
> 
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear of this, and I pray for the families of the victims of this egregious tragedy and their bereft families.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Oct 31, 2011)

All of this is because America buys drugs. End America's drug problem and you end Mexico's drug cartel problem.

And, no, I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## freedombecki (Oct 31, 2011)

luddly.neddite said:


> All of this is because America buys drugs. End America's drug problem and you end Mexico's drug cartel problem.
> 
> And, no, I have no idea how to do that.



It's simple. Have all the Republicans agree that taking drugs is a good idea, and the lefties will go cold turkey, spank our naughty hands, declare taking drugs is unpatriotic, and tell their pals they're sorry, America isn't doing drugs anymore.

But first, it has to be Obama's idea.

You're right, luddly.neddite, none of us have any idea how to stop politicians for excusing the drug cartels.


----------



## Divine Wind (Oct 31, 2011)

This link is about the murder of another female reporter last September: Hell on Earth


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 1, 2011)

Borderland Beat: Cabo San Lucas heats up

Sunday, October 30, 2011

"A confusing situation continues to unfold in *Cabo San Lucas* after the Plaza Sendero retail mall in this resort city was the scene of a confrontation between gunmen and authorities during the afternoon hours of Saturday.

This Saturday evening the Milenio news agency reported that 12 gunmen armed with assault weapons had barricaded themselves in the Soriana big box store located in the mall. 

The gunmen were being pursued by municipal police at the time and had entered the mall to avoid capture.

According to Milenio there were approximately 600 shoppers inside the store at the time and that up to 200 remained hostage after 6 of the gunmen had been captured"


----------



## waltky (Nov 10, 2011)

Internet gettin' to be an unsafe place...

*Mexican man apparently killed for Web comments*
_Fri, Nov 11, 2011 - MORBID MESSAGE: Comments were left by Rascatripas on an anti-crime site days before a note was found next to a decapitated body claiming it was the same person_


> The decapitated body of a man was left on Wednesday at the same monument in the border city of Nuevo Laredo where the corpse of a woman purportedly killed in retaliation for her postings on an anti-crime Web site had been left previously, authorities said.  A photograph of the scene indicates the man was killed for reporting criminals on social media sites, raising fears that drug cartels are increasingly targeting netizens.  Police found the body at a monument on one of the citys main thoroughfares, said a Tamaulipas state investigator who spoke on condition of anonymity because he is not allowed to discuss the case.  The officer would not discuss the content of the message, but a photograph of the scene posted on a blog shows a handcuffed man lying on his belly on top of a bloodstained message and a chopped-off head nearby.
> 
> The message reads: This happened to me for not understanding that I shouldnt report things on the social networks.  The message claimed the man, identified by his nickname Rascatripas, which translates as Belly Scratcher, was a moderator of Nuevo Laredo en Vivo, a Web site used by the citys residents to denounce crime and warn each other about drug cartel gunfights and roadblocks.  The gruesome killing could be the fourth since September in which people in Nuevo Laredo were killed by a drug cartel for what they said on the Internet.  The decapitated body of Maria Elizabeth Macias, La Nena de Laredo, or Laredo Girl, was found at the site in September with a message that said she was killed for her reports on the Web site. That message was signed with the letter Z, which refers to the violent Zetas drug cartel.
> 
> ...


----------



## theliq (Nov 10, 2011)

Quite Brilliant Post Barry,even if you were maybe referring to me.......again keep up that rapier mind of yours,I for one think your comment was


barry1960 said:


> Hmmmm....decaptiated for posting on the internet. iwonder if the moderators could institute that here for some of the posters. Then again, the content of some of the posts here would indicate that this may have already occurred.


----------



## Angelhair (Nov 11, 2011)

Dabs said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Dabs said:
> ...


_
What - I'm not suppose to comment on YOUR shit??  No likie - ignore it.  Now is that not sooooooo simple?    _


----------



## waltky (Feb 9, 2012)

Peru Shining Path rebel leader said to be wounded...

*Shining Path rebel leader wounded*
_Friday 10th February, 2012  - The most important leader of the leftist Shining Path insurgency has been wounded in a clash in Peru's Huallaga Valley, a high-level military official and a civil society group that was in recent contact with the reclusive rebel boss said on Thursday._


> Artemio, the nom de guerre of Florindo Eleuterio Flores, heads a remnant group of guerrillas that went into the cocaine trade after the founders of the Maoist rebels were imprisoned in the early 1990s during a bloody war against the state that killed nearly 70,000 people.
> 
> The military official, who was not authorized to speak publicly, and the Instituto de Defensa Legal, a civil society group that interviewed Artemio in the jungle in December, said the extent of his injuries was unknown. The government has not provided official comment on the clash that took place before dawn on Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Feb 28, 2012)

Shining Path dimmed somewhat...

*Peru's Shining Path rebels: Old enemy, new threat*
_28 February 2012 - The recent arrest of a Shining Path leader was a major blow to the group_


> Jiron Tarata is a narrow street in the heart of Miraflores, the business district of the Peruvian capital, Lima.  Restaurants and shops alternate with the shaded entrances of residential buildings.  Today, this is a pedestrian walkway. But on 16 July 1992, when it was a road open to traffic, a car bomb caused massive devastation.  "It was a Thursday, at 9:05 in the evening," says Gregorio Ramiro, who still works as a porter in one of the buildings.  "The first explosion was to attract attention," he says.  Mr Ramiro, like many others on the street, went to the windows to see what had caused the loud noise.  Standing there, no-one escaped what came next.  "The second blast was the horrible one. That's what caused the carnage."
> 
> Twenty-five people died and dozens more were injured.  The blast was so powerful that it threw Mr Ramiro back several metres. He still has visible scars on his face and arms from the sharp glass that cut and pierced his skin.  Everything - windows, doors, furniture - was blown off. Only the skeleton of the buildings was left standing.  One resident still gets teary when she remembers what happened.  "There were people crying and moaning," says Maria Teresa Passarelli.  "This was worse than an earthquake, because a quake is a natural phenomenon.  "This was something that came from the evil of human beings."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 20, 2012)

Update: 12 Cops Killed Investigating 10 Beheadings...

*Mexican police killed during hunt for headless bodies*
_20 Mar.`12 - Gunmen ambushed a police convoy on a rural highway near Teloloapan, killing 12 officers and wounding 11 more. The police were searching for bodies after the discovery of 10 severed heads_


> Gunmen ambushed and killed 12 police officers who had been sent to search for the bodies of 10 people whose severed heads were found in southern Guerrero state, authorities said on Monday.  Guerrero state police spokesman Arturo Martinez said six state and six local officers were killed on Sunday night on a road leading out of the town of Teloloapan. Another 11 officers were wounded.  The attack on the officers occurred as they were travelling in six patrol pickups and searching for the bodies of seven men and three women whose severed heads were dumped outside the town's slaughterhouse earlier that day, Martinez said.
> 
> The heads were left with a message threatening the La Familia drug cartel, whose home base is in neighboring Michoacan state.  Teloloapan is near the area shared by both Guerrero and Michoacan states and known as Tierra Caliente for its steamy weather.  The region is a violent, mountainous zone that has been used by drug traffickers to grow marijuana and opium poppies for years. It has been plagued by drug violence in recent times as drug gangs fight to control the area. Authorities say La Familia has been severely battered in the fighting.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Mar 27, 2012)

"Their arms, legs and heads were cut off,"...

*7 dismembered bodies found in Mexico*
_March 27,`12 (UPI) -- Mexican authorities said they found the torsos of seven unidentified men in an abandoned vehicle near a military base._


> Police found the dismembered bodies Monday about a block away from the Mexican army base east of downtown Nuevo Laredo, the Laredo (Texas) Morning Times reported Monday.  "Their arms, legs and heads were cut off," a government official whose name was not reported told the Times.
> 
> Soldiers found messages left by cartel bosses at the site, the source said, adding the incident could foreshadow major violence between cartels.  "We cannot deny that two organizations are in the heat of battle in an attempt to take over this part of the border," the source said.
> 
> Read more: 7 dismembered bodies found in Mexico - UPI.com


----------



## waltky (Apr 27, 2012)

A clear and present danger...

*Peru guerrillas set aside rebellion for drug money*
_Thursday, April 26, 2012 - Shining Path tied to Mexican cartels_


> A rebel army that struck fear in Peru in the 1980s has dropped its Maoist ideology and evolved into a multimillion-dollar cocaine-smuggling gang with suspected ties to Mexican drug cartels.  The Peruvian government, which thought it had defeated the Shining Path guerrillas, has reopened an intense military campaign after the rebels, who once styled themselves the army of the people, kidnapped employees of a natural gas company.  This group should not be called the Shining Path, said Jaime Antezana, who is considered an authority on Peruvian terrorism.  This is a family clan that is driven by money. It is purely a trafficking operation that we believe has ties to Mexican cartels.
> 
> Peruvian President Ollanta Humala in early April prematurely declared the Shining Path totally defeated after the arrests of two of the groups remaining leaders in a rain forest in north-central Peru known as the Upper Huallaga Valley.  But on April 9, in a southeastern jungle area, busloads of heavily armed fighters belonging to a faction lead by Martin Quispe, known as Comrade Gabriel, took 40 natural gas workers hostage.  The daring attack prompted a mobilization of 1,500 government agents in U.S.-owned helicopters. The hostages were freed, but six security agents were killed.  Mr. Quispe appeared for the first time on television, ridiculing Mr. Humala and claiming that his guerrilla faction is operating under a new name, the Militarized Communist Party of Peru.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryL (Apr 28, 2012)

Posters are being murdered for their comments. Makes neg reps look silly. About the Mexican cartel/illegal aliens thing: what problem is THAT? What drug problems? What illegal aliens? I see both. I will post against BOTH.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 28, 2012)

LilOlLady said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet
> ...


Well until they show up at the black panthers doorstep first, I don't think many need worry about them showing up at their house, at least until they blindly uphold the law in this nation in the way that it should be...Right now they (the men in black) are bound by their refusal to do anything about known homegrown terrorist, who are operating as intimidators in a racist manor in this nation right now, while accusing or jumping all over assumptions that others are racist, and this before all the facts are in to confirm the assumptions/accusations before they were made.


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 28, 2012)

This is so sad. I hope the Mexican government will try to do something about this travesty if it can. It's like they need an army trained in terrorism to deal with the situations that arise there lately.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 28, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet
> 
> 9/24/11
> 
> ...



So do we invade Mexico now?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 29, 2012)

uscitizen said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Woman Decapitated In Mexico For Posting On Internet
> ...


That's about the way it makes you feel doesn't it? Of course America doesn't have the guts to win a war ever again, so it's best not to get anything started.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 29, 2012)

luddly.neddite said:


> All of this is because America buys drugs. End America's drug problem and you end Mexico's drug cartel problem.
> 
> And, no, I have no idea how to do that.


Random drug screening for people on government assistance, welfare and EBT is looking like a great start, where as this has been a new program that I feel will have great results down the road in many ways for America.

Yes the rich also do drugs, but the weak are first targetted when young, and ignorant to the long term effects of doing drugs down the road, and what it causes for them & this nation. where as it is that split in the road when they are young, that determins their actions as adults later on, and this is all depending on which road they choose at the split, and how good they are found to be at doing drugs and supporting illegal activities when they finally choose which way to go from there.

Mexico should implement random drug screening immediately in that country, and maybe this will close the situation down quicker than all the bullets in the world could do for it....


----------



## Jos (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ten Years After Decriminalization, Drug Abuse Down by Half in Portugal*


> Drug warriors often contend that drug use would skyrocket if we were to legalize or decriminalize drugs in the United States. Fortunately, we have a real-world example of the actual effects of ending the violent, expensive War on Drugs and replacing it with a system of treatment for problem users and addicts.
> 
> Ten years ago, Portugal decriminalized all drugs. One decade after this unprecedented experiment, drug abuse is down by half:


Ten Years After Decriminalization, Drug Abuse Down by Half in Portugal - Forbes

Also drug dealing is no longer profitable, So I can see why some politicians wouldn't want to Legalize it
SNOW JOB: THE CIA, COCAINE, AND BILL CLINTON


----------



## waltky (May 4, 2012)

Journalists buried as Mexicans fear for their lives...

*Fear spreads as Mexican journalists are mourned*
_4 May,`12  Grieving, frightened journalists remembered three slain colleagues on Friday as young and energetic members of a press corps working under terrifying conditions in a state torn by a war between Mexico's two most powerful drug cartels._


> Traffic dwindled from the streets and shopping areas emptied hours after the discovery Thursday afternoon of Guillermo Luna Varela, Gabriel Huge, Esteban Rodriguez and Irasema Becerra, who had been slain, dismembered and stuffed into black plastic bags dumped into a waste canal.  It was a sense of dread familiar to Veracruz, where a cartel battle for control of one of Mexico's largest ports has spawned horrors such as the slaughter of 35 people dumped on a main highway in rush-hour traffic in September.
> 
> The state is a common route for drugs and migrants coming from the south on the way up to the United States. Much of the area around its main port city on the Gulf of Mexico was controlled until last year by the Zetas, a brutal paramilitary-style cartel founded by defectors from the Mexican army special forces and known for its gruesome butchery of opponents.  Last year, the Zetas' territory in Veracruz came under assault from the New Generation, a cartel based in the western state of Jalisco and allied with the powerful Sinaloa cartel, which is led by kingpin Joaquin "El Chapo" Guzman.  Drug cartels battling for control of smuggling routes often use threats, bribes or both to demand the support of local officials, prison directors and other influential people in the cities they are fighting over. Journalists have not been spared.
> 
> ...



See also:

*At least 23 people killed in Mexican border city*
_4 May,`12  A state official says that 23 people have been killed in an explosion of drug-cartel violence in the border city of Nuevo Laredo, with the killers hanging nine of the bodies from a bridge and leaving 14 decapitated bodies in an abandoned vehicle._


> The Tamaulipas state official spoke on condition of anonymity because he was not authorized to provide the information. The city across from Laredo, Texas has been torn by a war between the Zetas cartel, a group formed by former Mexican special-forces soldiers, and their former allies in the Gulf Cartel.
> 
> Fourteen mutilated bodies were found in a vehicle left in the city center last month.
> 
> Source


----------



## beagle9 (May 5, 2012)

Jos said:


> *Ten Years After Decriminalization, Drug Abuse Down by Half in Portugal*
> 
> 
> > Drug warriors often contend that drug use would skyrocket if we were to legalize or decriminalize drugs in the United States. Fortunately, we have a real-world example of the actual effects of ending the violent, expensive War on Drugs and replacing it with a system of treatment for problem users and addicts.
> ...


Sounds like Mexico could use a new director by what we once knew as an FBI or CIA director back in the early 1930's, in which was headed up by none other than J. Edgar Hoover & his no non-sense approach type of character in which he had within himself I guess. 

Murder and crime was bad (terrible and terrifying back then also), as the mafia gangs ruled back in the day's most major cities and/or states, but J. Edgar Hoover & the American people having his back, had other ideas about that being the norm for the future of America, and when implemented correctly, alot of that mess went away just as fast as it came into play back in those days.

Times have changed of course, but applications may still prove do-able in these days and times for Mexico, just as it were back then when nessesary for this nation.

Why has Mexico been subjected to this type of undermining & corruption in that nation, I mean don't they have a central Intelegency agency, FBI or the like in that nation?  How has corruption of this maginitude taken over in that nation (Drugs being just one ingriedient or conponent of it as is used) ? It has to be that the local governments (mayors and such) had been first targetted as weak, and then corrupted or threatened if not killed to break down the system of law and order in a city and/or town, and then right on up to some higher levels the same,, and all in order for this type of corruption to become so huge, way out of control, and rampant in that nation now. Yes fear has been used as a corrupting tool in order to encaptulate and rule over a people for centuries now in so many places in the world, but as in everything being the same either way, the tool of fear always has two edges upon it, so it can work one way or it can be used in another way, yet all depending on who is controlling it, and what their purpose is for controlling it, does the results then end up being either bad or good in the outcome.

Fear can be used in a good way or it can be used in a bad way, such as the laws over the elected or non-elected who are rulers or ruled in many cases.

Will Mexico win the war on drugs, or will Mexico have to take drastic measures in order to get it all under control somehow, even suspending many freedoms people have for a short period of time in order to do so? I don't think they would need to do that, but they may have to all depending on the over all strategy that is needed.

Could legalizng be one of the drastic measures worth looking into by the government, in order to first try and civilize the situation, and then regulate the situation quickly as would be found within the legalizing of it all somehow ?

Sounds like Mexico has some serious thinking to do amongst certain civil members of that nation, and there is alot of thinking that will need to go on outside of the box now, in which they have since placed themselves into, and sadly within the wildwest style of internal war that is raging within that nation for economic status, as is found or gained through drugs, and the selling and/or distributing of those drugs as an economic driver over other safer more civil economic drivers.

Legalization, with stiff regulation may just be the answer for Mexico and the United States in the end. 

Then the people can decide freely of what they want for their lives (i.e. go in to buy drugs legally) and what they don't want for their lives (i.e. stay out of places that sell these drugs legally), and this in freedom of, just like when people choose to go into a bar or they not choose to go into a bar and drink, yet all within a structural framework and behind new laws that would then keep it all in check & under proper survielance of.

This may stop the murderous killing, but where would it all go from there on down the road a ways ? What type of nations would we all have as a result of bringing more things on line that cause the mind to be altered in ways that deminish peoples capacity over time, in order that they are not allowed afterwards to be all that they can be mentally and/or physically, just as God had intended for us all to be in life without these mind altering drugs hindering us and/or destroying us as a result of  ?


----------



## rancidmilko (May 6, 2012)

Some people should be decapitated for posting on the net, but I don't think that's the case here


----------

